# alternatives/substitutes for "screen tape"



## Dretu Aliur (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi. I am not convinced that i need to buy actually "screen tape" from the suppliers. i do have some experience silk screening and didnt see anything special about the tape except maybe the sticky side didnt leave any gunk on the screen. i have ,years back ,remember using just plain clear packing tape from the dollar store and had no problems, but would like your opinion on your own experiences and what works best and what not to get!!!!!!! plus since i have your attention please share any alternatives/substitutes to "any" aspect of screen printing!!!!!!!


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

I use a no name brand packing tape from the superstore. Some leave glue and some do not ..so you kinda have to try a few brands. I use Mr. clean diluted heavily with water as a degreaser.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

We go through 20 to 30 frames a day, I have used about every type of commercial tape out there. Some work good some not so good. The thing about screen tape is that I don't spend any extra time cleaning the screens than what is necessary. The screen tape we use works extremely well and I don't spend extra time peeling off tiny strips of tape that tore when removing the large strip or trying to remove the glue that was left behind from cheap tape. That glue does not come off easy and does not help the mesh. I make money printing shirts not cleaning screens. The time I save using screen tape instead of other tapes pays for the tape itself. But if you have something that works don't fix it.


----------



## gp1305 (Oct 17, 2007)

I use 2 inch blue painters tape. No residue, high tack, available just about anywhere!


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

We have tried several dozen types of tape trying to find the right roll that doesn't cause issues somewhere in the process. The screen tape is expensive but it works and you don't have to worry about residue and extra time dealing with the crappy tape.


----------



## txjake (Dec 2, 2008)

gp1305 said:


> I use 2 inch blue painters tape. No residue, high tack, available just about anywhere!


This is what I use for shorter runs (less than 100 pieces) but it tends to loosen a bit after a while. For longer runs, I like the heavier clear packing tape. The thin clear stuff leaves a residue, but the heavy stuff seems to work fine in most cases.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Just curious as to what you guys are paying for these tapes your using. Are they that much cheaper than screen tape. I buy screen tape by the case, it cost about $6.50 per 3"x60 yard roll. Last I saw painters tape was more expensive than that.


----------



## Texas Slick (Oct 30, 2008)

Howdy,
I've used masking tape. the kind drywallers use. Used it for 15 years. No residue and alot cheaper. I get mine at Sam's. $7/6 rolls


----------



## T-Shirt Lady (Dec 18, 2008)

I tried packing tape and masking tape and pulled little bitty strips off for an hour or had gunk on the mesh and metal. When I don't reclaim right away or if I've had many wash-ups and used chemicals around them, it's really bad.

I currently use RTC2000-236 Blue Blockout. It comes as a 2"x36yd roll. I pay $4.21/roll when I buy 6 rolls or more. Here's where I get mine....
http://www.gogsg.com/storefrontB2BWEB/

I still have some tearing, but not as much and it lasts really well through the chemicals. I heard you can even leave it on through reclaiming and reuse it, but I haven't tried that.

There may be something better out there, but we haven't used it yet.


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

We use OPP Packaging tape, 3" 110 yards for about $5/roll. 2.6 mil so it is thick and durable with no residue left. You can get the same tape in various thicknesses. We use a company called Tape Solutions located here in Austin and they got samples of lots of rolls and dropped them off and we sampled each one until we found one that worked.


----------

